# Peter Zook Amish Woodware builder Kentucky



## papa chrud (Jan 10, 2016)

Any pictures, or comments from other users? Good pricing for cypress. I would consider a road trip from central WI. Just to go for a drive on my off week.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Its a different zook but mr. albert zook in Lawrenceburg TN sells some fantastic stuff. All cypress and top quality. A very polite soul as well. 

There should be a thread here somewhere with a 2017 price list for Mr. Albert. From what I can tell the price lists are very similar.

I am unsure of any connection between the two but if Peter Zook does as well as Albert I would wholeheartedly recommend either of them. :applause:


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Peter and Albert are related just so you know.


----------



## Mdlark (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes they are brothers Pete?s shop in Ky is only about an hour from Kelley.


----------



## Mdlark (Dec 18, 2016)

2018 prices


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Slow Drone said:


> Peter and Albert are related just so you know.


Thank you... I suspected that but wasn't going to assume. The first clue was the price list is very much the same.


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes Peter and Albert are brothers. I have dealt with both.

Go to whichever one is closer. You will not be disappointed either way. I deal with Peter more myself. Great guy. Knows his business. I just bought 170 hives worth of woodenware from him between September and today and intend to continue to do business with him. 

Send him a letter on large orders though he is just one guy. He can build small orders on the spot. If he doesn't already have them in stock. 

He is also a Mann lake distributor.


----------



## jsterling (Apr 30, 2017)

I made a little trip to Pete's place in Franklin Ky. today and he has his shop stocked full of things ready to go out. He has added several items and has not changed most of his prices. If you are in need of wooden ware and other equipment plan a trip. I bought a couple of his M Palmer type double nucs. they look good.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

What type of payment does he accept? Is he set up for debit or charge cards?


----------



## jsterling (Apr 30, 2017)

He takes check and cash. I don't know about cards.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I buy my equipment from Albert Zook, and I always pay in cash. I am certain he does not do debit or charge cards. I would imagine Peter is the same. I doubt they have a computer. As of last weekend Albert was still using his 2017 prices. Someone asked one time about glue. I forgot to ask him if he uses glue on his boxes,but he did have severa gallons of Titebond in his work area, plus smaller squeeze bottles in his work area. I would guess he uses glue.


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Cash only business. I believe he will take a check if he does alot of business with you. I always pay cash myself.
Yeah he uses titebond 3 I believe on his boxes. At least that's what I've seen.


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

jsterling said:


> I made a little trip to Pete's place in Franklin Ky. today and he has his shop stocked full of things ready to go out. He has added several items and has not changed most of his prices. If you are in need of wooden ware and other equipment plan a trip. I bought a couple of his M Palmer type double nucs. they look good.


Since you just went recently I'll ask you jsterling, but really for anyone, do you know what time he is generally there? I see the days he's open on his price list but no times. Normal work day hours? I don't guess he has a phone number to call? Do you think if I just stopped in to get 20 8-frame medium boxes that he would have that in stock ready to go or is that something that I would need to send him a letter about? I'm about 3 hours away from him but a friend near there said they could go pick it up for me and give it to me next time we get together so I just want to make sure I don't send a friend on a "wild goose chase". Thanks!


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Normal business hours. He takes off an hour for lunch. I know he keeps a bunch of 10 frame boxes ready to go unsure of 8 frame equipment. Wish I could help more.


----------



## jsterling (Apr 30, 2017)

crgshhn said:


> Since you just went recently I'll ask you jsterling, but really for anyone, do you know what time he is generally there? I see the days he's open on his price list but no times. Normal work day hours? I don't guess he has a phone number to call? Do you think if I just stopped in to get 20 8-frame medium boxes that he would have that in stock ready to go or is that something that I would need to send him a letter about? I'm about 3 hours away from him but a friend near there said they could go pick it up for me and give it to me next time we get together so I just want to make sure I don't send a friend on a "wild goose chase". Thanks!


I'm not sure what time he opens or closes. I usually go in the middle of the day when I go the Allen cty to get cattle feed. When I was there last week his shop was stocked full of all different size wooden ware assembled and unassembled. So if you don't wait too long you should be okay.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

> Any pictures


I guess we are always eager to see pictures related to what goes around bees.

Cheers, Joerg


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

Made the trip down to Peter Zook yesterday. Crgshhn, I had the same concern about him having enough supplies in stock. I picked up 50 deeps and 20 nuc boxes all knocked down. I don't think I put a dent in his inventory. Next time I will write him in advance to make sure he'll have what I need. He said on a good day if he's not busy with selling he can turn out 300 deeps a day. He also accepted a check.


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

Trapper said:


> Made the trip down to Peter Zook yesterday. Crgshhn, I had the same concern about him having enough supplies in stock. I picked up 50 deeps and 20 nuc boxes all knocked down. I don't think I put a dent in his inventory. Next time I will write him in advance to make sure he'll have what I need. He said on a good day if he's not busy with selling he can turn out 300 deeps a day. He also accepted a check.


Thanks for the feedback Trapper and others; really appreciate it! I feel more comfortable now sending a friend with cash to pick up items.


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

You won't be disappointed. Especially if your used to the pine garbage most big companies sell. I really can't say enough about how nice his woodenware is.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like they look nice and are well made. Has anyone had them in use for 5 years, or 10 or longer? How are they holding up, better than
pine? or do the corners and edges get beat up like every other box?


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Only 3 years for me. But only been in it for 5 total. They are already holding up bare(no paint) better than my primed and painted pine boxes that I spent way too much money on.


----------



## slushey51 (Mar 2, 2018)

Does Mr. Zook ship any of his wares, or is it pickup only? If he does ship, does anyone know at how much it usually costs? Thanks. This seems like a gem of a supplier but if I have to pickup, it will have to wait until May when I go up to KY.


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

As far as I know it's pick up only. Maybe if a fellow beek is heading down that way and your close they may transport for you. I will be going in April to pick up some nucs from him. Not sure what your location is.


----------



## slushey51 (Mar 2, 2018)

I live in Birmingham, AL.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to beesource slushey. i was told these folks distribute zook's woodenware in the birmingham area but you'll have to call them to make sure:

https://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com


----------



## slushey51 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already done business with Foxhound and I wasn't thrilled with the experience or quality. I've been buying from out of state and haven't looked back.


----------

